# Official Aluminum Lovers Thread



## jeffreyg

Don't let people think you are some sort deviant because you haven't "Up Graded" to Carbon Fiber or some high zoot Ti/Steel bike. Just because you enjoy the road feel of an Al frame dosen't make you a pervert.

So show off your Al bike(s) proudly in all its glory!!!!!!!!


----------



## rogger

Here's my current bike:










And I've been lusting after this aluminum beauty:


----------



## JaeP

*My AL rides:*

My race bike & my track bike.


----------



## FORT-Cyclist

jeffreyg said:


> road feel of an Al frame


And what is that supposed to be?


----------



## FORT-Cyclist

JaeP said:


> My race bike & my track bike.


The first word on down tube and seat tube consist of the letters t, r, a, z and k.


----------



## jeffreyg

FORT-Cyclist said:


> And what is that supposed to be?


How does one describe a feeling? I go through bikes the way my wife goes through shoes/hand bags and I have found that while the frame itself is only part of the equation, wheels and fork setups have a big impact, the frames that tend to stick around and give me the feed back "aka Feeling" that I like tend to be Aluminum.


----------



## bwhite_4

I thought this was going to be a parody thread.


----------



## David Loving

Here's my beloved single speed cannondale:


----------



## caterham

2 cinelli's and a vitus-


----------



## Jokull

I'm another luddite. I do all my riding on aluminium, although I do have a Pedal Force frame I bought on a whim in storage at my folks place to build up when I go visit them.


----------



## B15serv

*gotta love alum.*

I got a great deal and love it. Its an 06' Speedster S10.... saving for some 3T ergonova bars, stem and post soon.... It'll hold me over a couple more years till a lynskey or moots.


----------



## B15serv

just wondering, what is out there these days for a good aluminum bike? by good i mean upper-middle to high end


----------



## lemonlime

Three of my five bikes are aluminum. My Caad8 is a spare I keep at my folks' for when I'm in town, a mountain bike, and my TT bike is alum/carbon mix.

I don't know if it's aluminum or how Cannondale does it, but I feel really good on their bikes.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

*Quattro Assi aluminum...*

My favorite aluminum bike, Quattro Assi Elite, Easton Elite 7005 tubing, full 9 speed Ultegra group.
















































My Quattro Assi Team Compact frame, 9 speed Ultegra, FSA compact crankset, Easton carbo stem and bars, Mavic Cosmos wheelset.


----------



## E 12

Trek 2.1. Light, a great climber, and really not any worse in terms of ride quality than my steel/carbon bike. Still my first love...


----------



## MontyCrisco

B15serv said:


> just wondering, what is out there these days for a good aluminum bike? by good i mean upper-middle to high end


Cervelo continues to produce premium Alu bikes like the S1 (formerly Soloist Team) .


----------



## Oldteen

B15serv said:


> just wondering, what is out there these days for a good aluminum bike? by good i mean upper-middle to high end


Cannondale & Cervelo are among the top "mass-marketed" all AL frames. Both seem to have a decent blend of stiffness & responsiveness with a much better ride than AL frames of just 5-10 yrs ago. The geometry of these firms varies so one might suit you better.


----------



## MJH2

Aluminum is Realuminum... or something. I had a carbon frame. Just traded it for an aluminum TT bike. 

Don't have pics on here, but my race bike is a BMC Streetfire SSX. Awesomest crit bike ever.


----------



## El Guapo

*My Colnago Dream LX14...*

NOS bought last month. Moved over DA7800 from my Cannondale Caad8. Waiting on my 2009 Centaur carbon 10 to finish. Very stiff and stable. It's amazing what two layers of bar tape and 25mm tires will do to soften the ride.


----------



## DIRT BOY

*My Alu Litespeed...*

rode as well as anything out there that I tired! Most who rode it were SHOCKED it was not Ti.


----------



## brewster

De Rosa Merak


----------



## Pablo

I have a new fork on my Gios, A-90, but you get the idea.


----------



## shayne

Here's my Casati. Raced it all of last year and will agian for 09. Have 5 centuries on it as well.


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad

*Casati?*



shayne said:


> Here's my Casati. Raced it all of last year and will agian for 09. Have 5 centuries on it as well.



Best bike of the thread so far.
This Casati is very, very nice. They make a very good looking steel as well (Laser?)


----------



## mytorelli

Some of you may have already seen this, but I love aluminum frames. The bike previous to this for me was a soloist carbon.


----------



## Guest

This is my contribution to the Al bike world .....


got it from here ... www.cunninghamcycles.com


----------



## terry b

Some aluminum bikes in descending order of in-loved-ness:


----------



## ciclisto

*De Rosa Macro*

Have an aluminum De Rosa with full campy 10 spd chorus,some record, love it , prefer it to my carbon Colnago......................and paint is the best.


----------



## nenad

Here's my alu ride. I've had it for 5 years now and don't feel like parting with it yet.


----------



## brblue

JaeP said:


> My race bike & my track bike.


Gorgeous track bike & respect for the huge seat to bar drop on the roadie..


----------



## Peanya

Well, let's see... my cranks, stem, handlebars, rims, hubs, and seatpost are all aluminum alloy. I'm happy with it!


----------



## jeffreyg

B15serv said:


> just wondering, what is out there these days for a good aluminum bike? by good i mean upper-middle to high end


The Storck Extra Light frame pictured above is brand new. It's at the very bottom of Storck's line up, so I guess I can't call it high end. There is always Cyfac if you are looking for something exotic.


----------



## holy cromoly

Happy with my current steel ride, but told myself that if needed to replace it...

I'd go aluminum with this Bianchi 1885 Alu frameset:


----------



## suspectdevice

When it comes to no-holds barred USA built aluminum race bikes, I've got to toot my own horn.


----------



## Spezzoto

*Here are my two Alu.*

Here are my Crit bike and my Track bike. Custom made and custom paint.


----------



## FORT-Cyclist

Very nice bikes, spezzoto.


----------



## EM2

thats my mule ...


----------



## Toona

My AL CAAD 9


----------



## plpete

My first road bike. I can't wait to get back on it. New wheels, tires and seat.


----------



## DaveG

Not to rain on the parade, but I wonder what the future of Al bikes will be in a few years. With so many "cheap" carbon frames coming from Asia you can already see the change at your LBS which is more than likely stocked with predominately carbon bikes (talking road here). I assume that steel will still be around for retro-grouches like me but I am not sure that will help Aluminum bikes


----------



## Fredrik1

*My Alu*

This is an older pic of my Fausto Coppi Millenium. I have replaced the with a curved moots post, the fork witha Columbus Muscle and am replacing the bars and stem with Deda Zero 100. The ride is great. I had no idea what difference a fork could make but wow is all I can say.


----------



## mtbbmet

toomanybikes said:


> This is my contribution to the Al bike world .....
> 
> 
> got it from here ... www.cunninghamcycles.com


I love this bike so much. Every time you post it I cry a little in jealousy.


----------



## padawan716

I have a Look KG461 with aluminum lugs and it's a smooth as silk ride, but my pride and joy is my Bianchi 1885:










Lively, energetic and light. Smoother than my previous aluminum frame ('94 Specialized M2 Pro), more exciting and energizing than steel.

I really like the 2009 1885 frame though, and the FG Lite is another one I'm considering. I really like the new Bianchi graphics, except for the C2C group.


----------



## Guest

mtbbmet said:


> I love this bike so much. Every time you post it I cry a little in jealousy.


Thank you, and I'm sorry.


----------



## 853




----------



## george kraushaar

Several weeks ago I traded for an old, but barely rode Cannondale Saeco tri-bike with 700cm wheels. The frame is about as mint as a 9-10 year old frame can be. Since I don't tri (or time trial), I decided to transform it to more of a general road bike. Out went the bull horn/aero bars and on went drop bars and a new set of levers. I decided to use the bar end shifters on the bar ends, as bar end shifters had been my preference back in the day.

The bike is now road worthy. It features Rolf Vector Comp wheels, 105 brakes and rear derailleur, Ultegra cranks and front derailleur, Dura Ace bar ends, Chris King headset. 
The frame is a CAAD4 with bladed aero fork, down and seat tube. The seat stays are curved. The built up bike weighs about 19 lbs.

I took the bike out today for a little ride, expecting it to be somewhat harsher than my regular steel bikes. I was surprised to find that although you can clearly feel the pavement at slow speeds, once you get going the ride smooths out quite nicely. The bike is very smooth and has very nice, neutral handling. It really rides quite like my Waterford Paramount, although I can tell that it's lighter.

I was going to use this bike for trading or sale, but it rides so nice I might just have to keep it. The weather was rather inclement this afternoon, and the bike sliced through the snowflakes quite nicely. It might just might become my wet weather bike, or an alternate on my group rides.


----------



## Ninja #2

Jokull said:


> I'm another luddite. I do all my riding on aluminium, although I do have a Pedal Force frame I bought on a whim in storage at my folks place to build up when I go visit them.


Is that a pic of cruel droppage on the Westside Classic course?

B


----------



## santosjep

*2003 SOMEC Starlight w/ 2005 Record*

I've always had a soft spot for alu. It started with when I bought my Cannondale back in 1998. Years later, after I retired this old ride, it seemed that I can't get away from alu. Fastforward to today, I present my favorite ride. 

With the common misconception that all alu rides are harsh and that you'll feel like you've been hit by a bus after a meager 15 mile ride, this SOMEC Starlight was my myth buster. I've ridden this bike on a couple of centuries and still I felt I could go further... yes even with Ksyrium SLs. 

I'll have to dig up photos of my Guerciotti Cross Force... part of my alu love affair  Don't get me wrong, I like Ti, steel and carbon just as much as the next guy.. but this thread is not about that, is it? 

Joe


----------



## WWU

I'm a fan of that raw aluminum look...










Still a work in progress, but coming along nicely.


----------



## CleavesF

*Almost done...*

Here's the Raleigh. She's twitchy and responsive. 

Easton frame, with well... Easton components.


----------



## Spunout

My De Rosa dual. Great bicycle. Beautiful deep paint job, may layers and colours plus clear coats. Solid and velvety, difficult to describe. Very stiff. I it is probably a bit too big for me so it has come time to sell it (can be seen in RBR classifieds).


----------



## arinowner

If I can ever find enough money to complete my build..... My ARIN


----------



## CleavesF

arinowner said:


> If I can ever find enough money to complete my build..... My ARIN


Remember, the frame's the most important part. I didn't build my RS2 until a year later after the group buy. You can't pass up a deal like that.


----------



## Brimanndude

Here's mine. A Lemond Alpe d'Huez 2005. 

<a href="https://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll201/PolarBear1973/?action=view&current=DCP_0433.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll201/PolarBear1973/DCP_0433.jpg" border="0" alt="Lemond Alpe d'Huez"></a>


----------



## santosjep

*That's one orange....*

... I'd like to see on RED.  Not so long ago that I was drooling at the Arin and the Guerciotti Whisper. That's gonna be a nice bike!

Joe




arinowner said:


> If I can ever find enough money to complete my build..... My ARIN


----------



## rward325

My addition to the thread. I love my aluminum...


----------



## tidi

*nice bikes......*

i'm gonna join the alumunium club soon with a nos scandium moser. i'll post when it's done.:thumbsup:


----------



## deadlegs2

1986 Guerciotti no paint to worry about


----------



## tidi

*nice bike,*

i have a scandium moser coming that is bare metal. i like the anodised look but not sure if this would harm the frame or not, what about powdercoating? any guidance greatful.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

*Cycles Valhalla 2XLT!*

Aluminum ROCKS! It's light. It's stiff. It absorbs vibrations! And it's CHEAP! Which means that there are lots of marketing types who don't like it. But I love mine!

I just built my Cycles Valhalla 2XLT frame up with SRAM Rival components. I'll post those photos soon. For now, here are a few shots of the bike with some cheapo components on it that I had lying around.

Cheers,

FB


----------



## terbennett

With all the hype about carbon going around, it's great to see aluminum bikes still getting respect. All of your steeds look great- especially the Cannondales (-gotta love the Cannondale aluminum frames). Here's my bike for your enjoyment.


















It's an '09 Felt FA frameset (Aluminum with carbon seatstays and fork) with Dura Ace 7803 Dura Ace group. I went the triple because I finally found the perfect gear combo for myself. It was a 44-14. The problem was that the 44 was only available from Shimano ( on the Dura Ace triple) or SRAM. I'm a Shimano fan so Dura Ace was my only choice.


----------



## armybikerider

My C'dale 2.8 frame from 1993.....with 1st generation Campy C-record....I've sinced snapped the left side crank arm........I'll be back on it.....


----------



## kramteetop

suspectdevice said:


> When it comes to no-holds barred USA built aluminum race bikes, I've got to toot my own horn.


Is that an old school Avenir plastic bottle cage I see? I still have two of those from 1990 on my race bike after ny Bonty cages coughed up my two H2O bottles in a bump road race a couple years back!


----------



## mitmoned

fbagatelleblack said:


> Aluminum ROCKS! It's light. It's stiff. It absorbs vibrations! And it's CHEAP! Which means that there are lots of marketing types who don't like it. But I love mine!
> 
> I just built my Cycles Valhalla 2XLT frame up with SRAM Rival components. I'll post those photos soon. For now, here are a few shots of the bike with some cheapo components on it that I had lying around.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> FB


 Sheesh! When did they start putting 26" wheels on road bikes?! And how fast can you go with that 44t big chainring??  

All kidding aside, being that you're obviously REALLY tall, and your bike works well, it's a testament to aluminum's strength.


----------



## Schneiderguy

I just got a new Bianchi 1885 frameset off Ebay. I have steel and CF bikes but not Al. I'll know shortly if I like Al or not.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

mitmoned said:


> Sheesh! When did they start putting 26" wheels on road bikes?! And how fast can you go with that 44t big chainring??
> 
> All kidding aside, being that you're obviously REALLY tall, and your bike works well, it's a testament to aluminum's strength.


Anyone else remember the old Cannondale ads in "Bicycling" magazine in which they showed a stripped down frame lying on its side on the floor and a guy STANDING on the rear dropout (without a rear wheel in the frame)? I tried this with a warranty frame at the bike shop where I was working. The frame flexed a few millimeters when I stood on the dropout, then went right back into its original shape when I got off. I was about 200lb at the time.

This was with a first generation Cannondale frame. I would not try it with the lighter ones they made later.

Yup, aluminum can be very, very strong.

- Forbes


----------



## rothenfield

WWU said:


> I'm a fan of that raw aluminum look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a work in progress, but coming along nicely.


I second that emotion:thumbsup:


----------



## Spezzoto

*Custom Dedacciai Sc 61.10 frame*

I just order a Dedacciai Sc61.10 custom frame last week. It should be here by the end of the year. I intend to race criteriums with it and keep my carbon frame for training and long road races. I will bring pictures once completed. But my wife want me to get it painted in Orange /white/Black. any Ideas?


----------



## rothenfield

Spezzoto said:


> I just order a Dedacciai Sc61.10 custom frame last week. It should be here by the end of the year. I intend to race criteriums with it and keep my carbon frame for training and long road races. I will bring pictures once completed. But my wife want me to get it painted in Orange /white/Black. any Ideas?


You mean like this?


----------



## rothenfield

Quick question for you Alum Deviants, does CF seat stays really make that much difference in the feel of the ride?


----------



## Spezzoto

*Here is a Dedacciai 7.9 tubing.*

This is a 7.9 tubing but with a Sc 61.10 seat tube. Why? 7.9 do not place a water bottler cage holder on their seat tubes. This way still a very light, stiff and able to put miles. My older Post in the thread is my old 7.9. If you look is does not have a 2nd bottle cage holder. Good for 50 minutes crits but not for 90 minutes. That is why I am getting a full Sc 61.10 this time. Plus is cheaper.


----------



## sf_loft

*Gary Fisher 2009 Arc Pro*

Here's my 2009 Gary Fisher Arc Pro with new Ksyrium SL wheels and Conti GP 4000s tires.
Carbon fork, seat & chain stays, and seat post. The frame feels comfortable like a full carbon bike. Still trying to decide if I want to update the 105 grupo with SRAM Force.


----------



## jeffreyg

Spezzoto said:


> This is a 7.9 tubing but with a Sc 61.10 seat tube. Why? 7.9 do not place a water bottler cage holder on their seat tubes. This way still a very light, stiff and able to put miles. My older Post in the thread is my old 7.9. If you look is does not have a 2nd bottle cage holder. Good for 50 minutes crits but not for 90 minutes. That is why I am getting a full Sc 61.10 this time. Plus is cheaper.



Does 7.9 tubing have a rider weight limit like U2 did? Have you ever worked Deda's hydroformed stuff?


----------



## teffisk

Here's my custom build '09 CAAD9 with SRAM Rival. Dura Ace 7800 crankset (180mm). FSA white compact cockpit. VCRC seatpost. New reynolds wheels. My love.


----------



## jpdigital

I love the ride of my aluminium Cervélo. Stiff. Responsive. _NOT_ harsh. :thumbsup:


----------



## george kraushaar

I want to hate my alloy Orbea Starship and swear my eternal allegiance to steel; but it's just too nice a bike to shed.


----------



## javahound10

*Felt F55*

Citizen Racer. . . I race CAT4 & wanted something reliable, rides nice, not to heavy, not to expensive. . . good all-around race bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## jjender

My current bike:

Dedacciai 7003 aluminium, Dedacciai HM carbon rear. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spezzoto

*Weight*



jeffreyg said:


> Does 7.9 tubing have a rider weight limit like U2 did? Have you ever worked Deda's hydroformed stuff?


Deda 7.9 have a weight limit I believe about 185 pounds. I would not recomend that to somebody as a primary bike. I have mine only for crits and I did 2 uphill TT. And it worked great. My main bike still carbon but the new Sc 61.10 should be good enough.


----------



## icsloppl

Schwinn Fastback Limited


----------



## yancy0303

*My DeRosa*

De Rosa Macro


----------



## frdfandc

My 09 Fuji Roubaix Pro with 2010 Sram Force


----------



## Dajianshan

Salsa really has done a good job with their scandium alloyed aluminum frames. 
I picked this Las Cruces up on close out and use it for all kinds of riding. I do climbs, centuries, sprints, back road, light touring and commutes. The 2.5lb frame allowed me to build a light multipurpose bike with disc brakes and not suffer too much of a weight penalty. I can be in the saddle for 8 hours at a time. It's also fast for a CX bike... because the speed sure isn't in my legs. :wink:


----------



## DrFragnasty

*Aluminium; strong and light*

Some awesome bikes on here!

My humble ride:
Principia RSL 

7020 double-butted
composite forks
custom paint/ custom decals 
Dura-Ace levers/ gears
Ultegra cranks/ brakes
WH500 wheels

Very rigid frame, my daily commuter.

Chris.


----------



## terbennett

rothenfield said:


> You mean like this?



That is a sweet Allez!!! I just had one the horizontal tube Allezs built up with the original stock components- which I'm picking up today from the bike shop. I really like the look of the aero tubing. I'll post it later after I pick it up from the shop today. However, it does not look as good as yours.


----------



## pennyweight

I love photo threads...just scrolling through looking at sweet bikes. It beats reading through posts any day. I was clearly the kid in school that wrote book reports based on the pictures...


----------



## Sablotny

*Count me in*

'07 Colnago Dream HX on the Sonoma coast


----------



## Jokull

Ninja #2 said:


> Is that a pic of cruel droppage on the Westside Classic course?
> 
> B


I've only just noticed this. Yes. Thanks for pointing it out! I was cooked when that picture was taken - limping up Camosun...


----------



## lechat67

love my caad. comfort's not that far removed from my carbon roubaix


----------



## terbennett

You've seen the Felt I have posted but here's a photo of my newest aluminum bike. It's a 2000 vintage Specialized Allez. I just built it up to close to original specs- except for the FSA handlebars and awful suspension seatpost. I will be replacing that seatpost this weekend.


----------



## Zachariah

Had a 2009 Motobecane CF bike and it felt like it was made of hard plastic along with no road feel at all. I transferred the gruppo over to this 17lb bike....which feels like a complete slingshot compared to the CF Moto:


----------



## fbagatelleblack

Zachariah said:


> Had a 2009 Motobecane CF bike and it felt like it was made of hard plastic along with no road feel at all.[/IMG]


That's cuz it WAS made of hard plastic, with strands of fiber in between!

That Cannondale looks very, very nice!

Cheers,

Forbes


----------



## Oldteen

I've got an old dark blue CAAD5 with 9s Ultegra in my stable with well over 10k miles on it (documented). Ride it regularly this time of year. IMHO- these later Cdale CAAD frames (wishbone seatstays) are some of the best riding AL frames available. Stiff, quick, & responsive with great road feel. Not quite as smooth riding as most carbon, but not punishing either. (and yes I have done multiple centuries on my CAAD5). Though I have other roadies, I may pick up a CAAD9 before they stop makin' 'em.


----------



## Zachariah

Oldteen said:


> I've got an old dark blue CAAD5 with 9s Ultegra in my stable with well over 10k miles on it (documented). Ride it regularly this time of year. IMHO- these later Cdale CAAD frames (wishbone seatstays) are some of the best riding AL frames available. Stiff, quick, & responsive with great road feel. Not quite as smooth riding as most carbon, but not punishing either. (and yes I have done multiple centuries on my CAAD5). Though I have other roadies, I may pick up a CAAD9 before they stop makin' 'em.



Yep, the CAAD 9 ride is hard to beat. Those sinewy, wishbone seatstays mutes road chatter as good as many carbon frames IMHO. The CAAD 9 is a radical departure from the CAAD 5...which is still a fine frame.


----------



## tv_vt

*Fondriest Top Level - 2003*

Deda U107 tubing. XL (60 cm). Italy. Officially certified as a Rocket Sled. (It's just too bad I had the tires mounted backwards when I took these photos!)


----------



## tidi

*here's mine*

merckx scandium premium. got it new from ex importer here in australia at an excellent price. have 10 speed chorus, al cranks square taper for it but am strapped for cash at the moment. not sure what wheels to use, i have a pair or red ambrosio excellence rims hanging around so may get them built up. very early model nos carbon concor saddle and will be looking for a 90deg stem once ready.


----------



## T. Slothrop

Mine is mostly aluminum. I don't know what difference the carbon stays make. The tires measure almost ~26mm. At 95psi the ride is like silk on crappy roads. 

It sees a fair bit of time on dirt roads too. It's my "gentleman's racer." I don't race enough to look like I do it professionally.


----------



## DM.Aelis

javahound10 said:


> Citizen Racer. . . I race CAT4 & wanted something reliable, rides nice, not to heavy, not to expensive. . . good all-around race bike. :thumbsup:


I really really like your bike.


----------



## serfur1

89 3.0 cannondale with new carbon bits, the fork made a huge difference. It's stiff, light, fast.


----------



## Sablotny

*Here's one I didn't see*

A bike I lusted after for so long but never picked up - the Merckx Team SC. Competitive Cyclist, marketers of fine hyperbole, call it "their favorite bike of all time."

And my previous bike, a Schwinn Fastback Homegrown. I loved that thing, it was so light, quick, and snappy to accelerate. I caught so much grief for riding a Schwinn I ripped the downtube sticker off, and went into the lengthy explanation of how Yeti made the frame every time somebody asked about it, so it wasn't a crappy Schwinn but a cool Yeti, blah blah. One day our crew was smoking along our usual route, and one of the local racers swung up beside me to chat, on a Fastback with the downtube sticker peeled off...


----------



## Sablotny

*OK, a few more*

Hopefully these will pop up in the correct order:

1. Scott Speedster a friend nabbed new off Ebay for $900, in my shop for some upgrades. Great deal for a 2.8 pound frame and full Ultegra 10.

2. Orbea Marmolada I built up for a friend

3. Interloc Scandium 2.6 pound frame I built up for said-friend's wife

4. Cannondale Synapse with Cinelli glow in the dark bar tape for another friend's son

5. Building up a buddy's Ibis Sonoma Scandium, which supposedly was only one of two made (one for Scot Nicol and one for Gavin Chilcott, as the legend goes)


----------



## rudedog55

I think this is an aluminum bike, even with the carbon pieces...

Custom Paint, hope you all like, it is stiff as all get out


----------



## yuujin

My new Fondriest FZ4 2010
Not that harsh actually and weights under 8kg.


----------



## il sogno

My 2000 Colnago Dream. Autographed by Ernesto himself.


.


----------



## Sablotny

Awesome. To paraphrase Marcia Brady, "I'll never wash my top tube again!"


----------



## majura

Road bikes were always a 'training/change of pace' thing for me before since MTB took precedence in the bike budget (Niner RIP 9 with full XT). But living where I do now, it's more suited to road riding. So I made a simple choice of a 61cm Scott Speedster S10 with 105 - although due to a warrantied cracked frame I was offered a 58cm CR1 or a 61cm Speedster LTD. No point trying to fit a frame that wont fit me, so that's how I ended up with a black speedster. I have made a couple of 'upgrades' things like a DA chain and Ultegra cassette- simple small things that make a noticeable difference.

I must admit that I am lusting after a Van Nicholas Mistral or Euros, but I don't see the point just yet. I'm super comfy on this bike and 105 works great- why change what ain't broke? :thumbsup:

RE: Carbon seat stays. Since I got this bike back when I was working in a shop I did have the opportunity to ride CAAD 9's and other brand's full alu models. There is a noticable difference on chip-seal roads, but it is ever so slight. I agree though that if you're sing 25mm tyres you probably wouldn't notice anything.


----------



## Killroy

What are typical aluminum wall thicknesses for top tubes, down tubes, head tubes, ect.?


----------



## Sablotny

Er, what's typical for steel or carbon fiber? All depends on the mfr, tubeset, alloy, butting. If you check out Columbus tubi or Easton online, they show profiles for their various tubesets.


----------



## Killroy

Sablotny said:


> Er, what's typical for steel or carbon fiber? All depends on the mfr, tubeset, alloy, butting. If you check out Columbus tubi or Easton online, they show profiles for their various tubesets.


Nice "go fish" answer.


----------



## brians647

Killroy said:


> Nice "go fish" answer.


Actually, it was the only answer he, or anybody else, could give.


----------



## roshgosh

Stoked to see all these beautiful bikes on this forum. Here is mine : a Vitus 992 Ovoid


----------



## El Guapo

*My updated Colnago Dream*

Best dang ride I've ever owned. Stable and absolutely superb on both short and long rides. 16 centuries on this cruise missiel and no complaints from me.


----------



## Wookiebiker

I just thought I'd throw my custom Tsunami in the mix as well


----------



## matanza

I love my base model 2006 Specialized Roubaix. So far nothing but aluminum and steel have I tried. C/F ain't necessary, if only price wasn't an object.


----------



## elpampeano

*my lovely one*

here´s my scottt speedster 2005, mounted in shimano 105 and taiwan 60 mm carbon wheels. nothing from outer space but it works great, and i´m in love.
the three last photos are with new saddle.
i hope likes you.
salutes to everybody from argentina.:thumbsup: 
pd : sablotny, did you know the actual weight of the full carbon fork of the speedster ??


----------



## 1017

Replaced my TCR Advanced. 

<a href="https://s786.photobucket.com/albums/yy145/ben4081/?action=view&current=DSC01569.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i786.photobucket.com/albums/yy145/ben4081/DSC01569.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Tommymxzx

*This is my Felt F95*

I have made a few changes.


----------



## mechelaar

JaeP said:


> My race bike & my track bike.


Dude, did you just switched to Cyrrilic on your keyboard and typed up "Track Bike" and made the sticker? Because that combination of letters is less then meaningless. It doesn't even make the same sound pronounced in russian. 

You should have typed something like this: Трак Байк


----------



## gmrv4

Salsa Podio, mix of Red and Force


----------



## mechelaar

Here's my freshly built "Ducati" frame. The actual manufacturer unknown, although suspected to be specialized.
I have adjusted things since this shot was taken.


----------



## Dajianshan

I am trying to get my friend to add a Podio to his list of bikes to consider. I like it.


----------



## frpax

caterham said:


>


VERY nice!


----------



## M77PT

wow are there any more photos of that vitus?

that thing is gorgeous.


----------



## Classic Bikes

How about a Schwinn 974?


----------



## caterham




----------



## caterham

M77PT said:


> are there any more photos of that vitus?


----------



## brians647

Classic Bikes said:


> How about a Schwinn 974?


Perfect.


----------



## M77PT

caterham that thing is AWESOME.

bravo to you!


----------



## seemana

Great thread...love all the pics. I'm glad to see there are other aluminum lovers out there. Mine is nothing special, but I'll try to get a pic up tonight...2005 Specialized Allez. I entertained the idea of moving to carbon but just can't find enough reasons to justify it. My Allez is comfortable and doesn't give me any problems...why change?

A question though...did anyone start with an alloy seatpost and move to carbon? If so, did you notice any difference in comfort?


----------



## rogger

elpampeano said:


> here´s my scottt speedster 2005, mounted in shimano 105 and taiwan 60 mm carbon wheels. nothing from outer space but it works great, and i´m in love.
> the three last photos are with new saddle.
> i hope likes you.
> salutes to everybody from argentina.:thumbsup:
> pd : sablotny, did you know the actual weight of the full carbon fork of the speedster ??


I really dig the shiny aluminum finish on that frame.


----------



## tober1

*My CAAD9*

Though there's no shortage of them in this thread I just thought I'd add my CAAD. 

Mostly stock. New bars, post, saddle and tape


----------



## ljfran2383

serfur1 said:


> 89 3.0 cannondale with new carbon bits, the fork made a huge difference. It's stiff, light, fast.



so..much...red....


----------



## minutemaidman

Here is my Vitus 979 and a recently purchased Quattro Assi Elite.


----------



## tv_vt

*Nice Fondriest for sale on Serotta forum*

Link: http://forums.serotta.com/showthread.php?t=75230

Full disclosure - yeah, it's my frame. Here's a pic:


----------



## artaxerxes

Sorry to revive an old thread, but I just happen to be an 'official aluminium lover'  
A lot of very nice alu bikes here! 
This is my pride and joy, a 2010 Guerciotti Whisper with Campag Record/Chorus and Deda kit.


----------



## kaliayev

Rare 1999 Santana Stylus. Bike handles better than any bike I have owned. Also comes in at a svelte 14.8lbs since I did some upgrades. Also a 2004 Specialized Roubaix Elite. Great distance rig. Built up both from frame and frame set.


----------



## santosjep

artaxerxes said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread, but I just happen to be an 'official aluminium lover'
> A lot of very nice alu bikes here!
> This is my pride and joy, a 2010 Guerciotti Whisper with Campag Record/Chorus and Deda kit.


That is indeed a beauty! The Whisper and the Orbea Arin are in my list of all time favorite rides. Great job!

Joe


----------



## manol-in




----------



## benshane

*My Salsa Podio*

I just built this up. I am 6 ft tall, and I have finally discovered the glory of a bike with
a short top tube and long stem:thumbsup: 

Frame: Salsa Podio "49cm" 56 eff tt 1190 g
Fork: 3T Funda Team (380 g)
Group: Sram Red (Black Box BB, Force brakes, Ultegra cassette, DA chain)
Cockpit: Easton EC90 bar, EA90 130m stem, FSA SLK post, Arione Ti saddle
Wheels: Easton EA90 SLX (non ceramic, for now)
Cages: Elite Carbon
Pedals: Ultegra 6700
Tires: Rubino Pro Slick
Headset: King Red Sotto Voce

16lbs

Plans to shave weight:
Powerdome cassette (when weather improves) - 60g
DA 7900 pedals - 60 g
Lizardskins tape - 20 g
Zipp Latex tubes - 50 g
Easton 38mm carbon tubulars (when weather improves) - 300 g


----------



## Dajianshan

That's a nice Salsa. I was really considering the Podio as it has a lot of the properties I am looking for. The longer chainstays are great. I decided to go Titanium after cracking the HT of my Salsa SC frame. The thin-walled Scandium is awesome, but it was too thin for my liking.


----------



## bouge-bouge

*Cyfac Nerv aluminum*

All handmade in France. Aluminum was never consigned to the bargain line-up for Cyfac. It is lovingly crafted, has the most beautiful welds and rides like a dream. I love when people say that it's harsh...Most people who I let ride this think it's carbon anyway!


----------



## jpdigital

*My contribution...*

CSK with Campagnolo mixed 10-speed; Deda Newton bars & Deda stem; Easton fork & seatpost; DT Swiss handbuilt wheels.


----------



## beston

I thought I'd add my love for my aluminum Cervelo P2SL. IMO, the anodized finish was one of the best looking frames that Cervelo produced. This bike performs so well that I just can't justify 'upgrading' to carbon at this point!


----------



## artaxerxes

Wow, more great looking alu bikes here.... Keep them coming, guys! 
@bouge-bouge: do you have pics of your built up Cyfac? Would love to see them, such a great looking frame!


----------



## terbennett

artaxerxes said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread, but I just happen to be an 'official aluminium lover'
> A lot of very nice alu bikes here!
> This is my pride and joy, a 2010 Guerciotti Whisper with Campag Record/Chorus and Deda kit.


Truly that is a beautiful bike!


----------



## artaxerxes

terbennett said:


> Truly that is a beautiful bike!


Thanks!  Yeah, i still like it a lot, and carry a big smile every time I take a ride with it. Have recently upgraded to full Campa Record and together with some other bits have got it to under 15 lbs weight-weenie-territory  




























@jpdigital: have googed a bit to find out more about that lovely CSK bike of yours. VEry interesting! What frame model do you have?


----------



## khsracer

My Fuji Team SL & Redline cross bike.


----------



## tidi

*any more*

this is one of the best threads going


----------



## terbennett

tidi said:


> this is one of the best threads going


+1...... I agree!!


----------



## Crappymonkey

1987 Cannondale SR600


----------



## silkroad

tidi said:


> this is one of the best threads going


yep!


----------



## silkroad

Wait, no Kleins?!


----------



## terbennett

silkroad said:


> Wait, no Kleins?!


+1....I was thinking the same thing yesterday. After all, they did invent oversized tubing.


----------



## outcast7

Got a chance to ride a new Cannondale EVO today... Have been debating just getting a CAAD 10, now for sure. To me the aluminum actually rode better.


----------



## Andreas_Illesch

Quantec SLR Racing, frame just under 1300 grams in XL.
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5610074707/" title="Quantec SLR Racing von andreas.illesch bei Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5264/5610074707_d052f07609_b.jpg" width="1024" height="663" alt="Quantec SLR Racing"></a>

Quantec SL Racing, assembled from leftovers
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5631905777/" title="Quantec Race SL von andreas.illesch bei Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5308/5631905777_0da36fb88d_b.jpg" width="1024" height="737" alt="Quantec Race SL"></a>


----------



## dcorn

2010 Cervelo S1, last alloy frame made by Cervelo










Memorial Bridge in DC









Outer Banks next to the Sunset Bar and Grill









Self designed jeep rack to get the bike to OBX


----------



## Zachariah

*15.9 pounds of supreme stiffness....*

I love aluminum and I love CF. Here is the best of both worlds, in a UCI-legal package:


----------



## Killroy

I wish there would be more aluminum commute bikes. Just because its a commute bike does not mean that it should be the weight of a tank.


----------



## WA/SScrossracer

silkroad said:


> Wait, no Kleins?!


I'll try and get a some photos of mine and my roommates Klein's up, I thought the same thing, lots of cannondales and euro aluminum and no made in Chelis WA kleins.


----------



## wolfesquire

Would post my 2011 Allez, but only have 1 post.


----------



## middieman147

My two alu's


----------



## denali20320

I just purchased a used Leader cyclocross bike with a 7005 aluminum frame and steel fork, anyone have any experience or knowledge of these bikes? Its the model LD-416cr. I usually ride a steel frame road bike wondering if the ride will be harsh as people say aluminum is less forgiving than steel. Thanks!


----------



## wolfesquire

I prefer aluminum for crits and carbon fiber for training and hill climbs.


----------



## silkroad

What's the difference between 6061 and 7005?



sorry noob here...


----------



## outhere

Just picked up a "new old stock" 2010 Cervelo S1 frameset and built it up as pictured. Love this bike!


----------



## fa63

My contribution:


----------



## minutemaidman




----------



## dongringo

Crappy phone pics of my 2009 Trek 2.1 with lot's of upgrades.


----------



## Ventruck

silkroad said:


> What's the difference between 6061 and 7005?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry noob here...


7005 is alloyed heavily with zinc as opposed to magnesium and silicon in 6061, and results in an alloy with higher strength. But don't look too far into it. Manufacturers perhaps will in-turn play with that higher strength and perhaps make a thinner tubing to null that advantage out to seek lighter weight. Also note that production process (lugged, brazed, hydroformed, etc) influences quality as well.

In practical use, I haven't heard of 6061 Al frames surely failing faster than 7005, including for myself.


----------



## Ratser

lovely bikes all..


----------



## Zachariah

I love aluminum and carbon. Here is the best of both worlds, resulting in one of the stiffest, road rockets ever made:


----------



## foto

Zachariah said:


> I love aluminum and carbon. Here is the best of both worlds, resulting in one of the stiffest, road rockets ever made:


Wait, I missed this one. Can you post it again?


----------



## Zachariah

foto said:


> Wait, I missed this one. Can you post it again?


The Cannondale SystemSix (2006-2008) was a 'hybrid" frame; a Hi-Modulus Carbon front triangle, tapered steerer, and mated to a CAAD 9 rear end. Combined with the Cannondale Si BB30 crankset...made for one extremely stiff and power-direct, accelerating machine. 

Despite all the inherent stiffness, the steering response is laser-like and in complete control....even while descending at 45+mph. Love alu and carbon!


----------



## Copperband

silkroad said:


> Wait, no Kleins?!


I'm building up a Klein Q Pro XX and it should be up in a couple of weeks when everything arrives. 

Gonna post it up the moment its ready


----------



## dstreelm

Crappymonkey said:


> 1987 Cannondale SR600


Love it!!

IMO This is the prettiest bike cannondale has ever made. 

I have lusted after this blue frame for years


----------



## foto

dstreelm said:


> Love it!!
> 
> IMO *This is the prettiest bike cannondale has ever made. *
> 
> I have lusted after this blue frame for years


ehh...gonna have to disagree with you there.


----------



## redclaybrigade

Hey, I wonder if you Al lovers will answer a question for me, as I don't have enough posts to create a new thread! I think I might be a future Al lover, if that counts.

Here's my situation. I experimented with Al a couple of years ago by buying a Nashbar road frame when my steel frame broke. I swapped all the components over to the new one, and I actually really like the ride--it's smoother than the steel, which was very surprising after hearing so much about Al harshness and buzz. I've ridden two centuries on it with no problems.

But I don't like the short TT on the Nashbar. I've got my eye on an '05 Caad5, which would be altogether a higher performance frame. Question: with that racing-oriented frame, would I then find that the quality I like in the Nashbar would be replaced by mere stiffness, and maybe that dreaded punishing quality of Al so many people warn of? I don't _need_ racing stiffness, but if it all comes out as a good feel for me, then why not.

I realize that bike feel is a subjective area, but I'd still value your opinions.


----------



## holy cromoly

Good to see an AL appreciation thread!

Here's my BMC SR02.


----------



## Dgunn

beautiful bikes!


----------



## foto

Cheap and fun to ride. Just like your... eh never mind.


----------



## Ramjm_2000

My contribution. Hydroformed alloy, rides impressively well...lives at my in-laws.


----------



## Becker

I had an old 2003 Cannondale R2000. It was a great bike, fast light and snappy. Too bad I lost it in an accident with a car.


----------



## holy cromoly

One nice thing about aluminum is the fact that it can be recycled at the end of it's life. Could come back as soda cans 

I remember it wasn't too long ago when most bike makers had a top end AL frame in their lineup. Now AL seems to be relegated to entry level bikes.


----------



## Soundtallica

This is my Parkpre Image Road. I nabbed the frame, Oval fork (look at those aero cutouts, sexy!), Rolf Sestriere wheels, stem, Ultegra crankset, and cassette for $250 at Veloswap . I've kitted it out with Ultegra throughout, with a DA rear derailleur. The tubing is scary thin. It's stiff as hell, and light (18.2lbs with pedals, 17.7lbs without) for an aluminum frame, but I can't understand how it rides as smoothly as some carbon bikes I've ridden.


----------



## Soundtallica

fbagatelleblack said:


> Aluminum ROCKS! It's light. It's stiff. It absorbs vibrations! And it's CHEAP! Which means that there are lots of marketing types who don't like it. But I love mine!
> 
> I just built my Cycles Valhalla 2XLT frame up with SRAM Rival components. I'll post those photos soon. For now, here are a few shots of the bike with some cheapo components on it that I had lying around.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> FB


Geez, that's an enormous bike. How tall are you?


----------



## artaxerxes

Been awhile since I visited this thread. Great bikes here, love the SystemSix. And beautiful pics of the BMC Streetracer!


----------



## Mistah_Zed

sweet rides. will have to come back and post a pic of my 66cm CAAD5. Only reasonable option I could find standing at 6'8". No regrets, had shops pushing me onto low 60cm carbon frames.


----------



## cyclusaddictus

2005 CAAD7 Ultegra 58 cm


----------



## Soundtallica

Got new decals on my bike that I bet the people on this thread would enjoy. Everybody else, not so much.  And I mean it too, my bike is as comfortable as all carbon bikes I've ridden.


----------



## ronr2004

*Aluminum vs. Carbon. Old debate.*

Hi- I'm looking to get a new/used bike. I'm looking to spend $1200 for a used bike. I'm not going to use it for conventional racing- I'm just racing the fancy Cervelo/Caad/BMC dudes in the park here in NYC. Anyway, I been bidding on all kinds of high-end bikes on Ebay but I keep going back in forth on whether to get a Orbea Euskaltel -type bike (scandium, Easton, 7003) OR carbon fiber Orbea Opal, Storck's, Blue Comps- types. 

The question is high-end Aluminum including Caad 9s and 10s versus well made CF bikes for racing in the park. I like Aluminum cause I can abuse it more. But alot of dudes say if you're going to spend the money buy carbon- no brainer. Carbon is king.


----------



## Zachariah

Cannondale CAAD 9 and 10 is as good as many carbon bikes. If you want total bang-for-your-buck...the CAAD 10 knocks it _*completely*_ out of the park....


----------



## ronr2004

Seriously good to know- so in your humble opinion as the "Aluminum Guy" is go for a C-10 and skip trying to find a good deal on an olde Orbea, Prince SL , Merckx Team or Salsa Podio. -or an equal CF. I was trying to avoid the Caad's 'cause I see them everywhere REally everywhere in the NYC parks. I was trying to find something with more character- But I'm probably short changing myself - the reviews give'm 5 stars.


----------



## holdsworthy

My girlfriend's De Rosa alu +


anyone got info on this version??? seems pretty rare...


----------



## Toona

*Green Machine*

Go for the CAAD.....


----------



## trener1

Hey There ronr, I do plenty of racing in the parks, a CAAD 10 is going to serve you real well (granted it might not be uber cool). 
In fact I was just in a shop in Brooklyn yesterday looking at some, if you can swing a few hundred more, you can walk into a shop with a brand new CAAD 10, full 105 etc.. out the door for around $1550. 
you won't have to worry about ebay, etc... 
BTW I will be racing in Prospect park this Saturday, so if you are there feel free to say hi.


----------

